# Second-tier charters in the BVI?



## cvbreno (Aug 7, 2008)

I've been gathering info for a bareboat charter next year in the BVI. Cost is very important, but so is having a good time. I don't mind if a boat isn't showroom pristine, but it needs to be seaworthy, reliable and clean, not all ragged and abused.

With second-tier charter companies charging half the price for boats 6 to 12 years old, what should I expect the boats to be like? It's really hard to tell from grainy and small website photos.

The people I have talked with at ProValor Charters seem really friendly and the rates are good -- anyone have recent experience with them? How about Conch Charters?

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## RealityCheck (Jun 2, 2007)

Never have run across ProValor... Conch is good, so is BVI Yacht Charters. I've used BVI and had good luck. I also looked at several of their boats in charter during the time I was looking for my own and actually ended up purchasing one from the owner.

All in all, it is hard to assure what a specific boat is like unless you or someone you know has sailed it recently. Best you can do is look over their web sites and get any on-site info you can find.

Sorry I'm not in the area at this time. Left in June and will not be back until December. If you have not made your mind up by then, I possibly could check on something for you. I'm normally in the area for 3 to 5 months from winter to Summer season when I bail for Hurricane season and put my boat on the hard.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Pro Valor's Great*

I've chartered from Pro-Valor 3 times over the past 4 years, once from previous owners Jeff and Mindy and twice since Gene and Jim and their wives bought the business. Each charter has been fantastic. Gene and Jim have winnowed out some of the older, less well-kept boats, so all of the boats now are in great shape. And as somebody once told me before my very first charter, unless you're planning on spending your entire charter on the boat you don't need a brand new boat with all the latest bells and whistles. Granted, you'll be sleeping on the boat, but most of your time will probably be spent snorkeling, diving, wandering the islands and going out to dinner, all away from the boat. My wife and I just got back from a week in Belize aboard a 2 year old Beneteau from Moorings, and other than having GPS...which is virtually useless in the BVI's unless you're going to Anegada...I saw no appreciable difference between that boat and the older 2nd tier boats at Pro Valor...other than the much higher price tag. They've got a relatively small fleet, so the personal attention has been great. And the prices beat the crap out of the first tier companies. Mindy met us at the airport on our arrival and Jeff even spent the first afternoon of my first charter out sailing with me as I got comfortable with the cruising grounds...that was my first bareboat and I was understandably nervous. You won't get that kind of attention from Moorings or Sunsail. I had to cancel my 2nd charter at the last minute due to a severe case of the flu and Mindy gave me full credit for the price I paid toward a future charter with them. Gene and Jim honored that credit after they took over, even beyond the one year Mindy initially said it would be good for. Try getting your money back like that from one of the big companies. Since Gene and Jim have taken over, it's been just as good. They're friendly, extremely responsive to e-mail and are always very flexible about return times on that ever too short last day...no hard deadline of 12 noon or you pay a late fee. Gene even convinced my wife that buying a boat for charter was a worthwhile investment. And their location near Beef Island is a nice bonus too, since you'll save a few bucks on those ridiculously inflated island cab fares going to and from the airport. Whenever I have a friend or co-worker who's interested in chartering, I always refer them to Pro-Valor. We're planning on going back for another charter with them next spring and I probably wouldn't go with another company in the BVI's at all. I have nothing bad to say about them and I'm sure you'll be quite happy if you decide to charter from them. Oh, by the way, I'm not getting a commission from them for saying all this and I don't have a vested interest in the business, I've just had some really good experiences with them.


----------



## anthony11 (Aug 19, 2008)

Around here a 12 year old boat can easily be considered "newer" with many craft from the late 70's or 80's to be seen. Why is it that BVI charter companies focus on newer boats? Do they get "used up" relatively quickly?


----------



## Dzedzej (Oct 29, 2002)

*Older boats*

Our boat is a 93, most of our guest and brokers think it is 2-4 years old...it is not the age but the condition the boat is kept in. I have seen 6 month old Mooring that have been abused and look much older...

Remember the song "Age ain't nothing but a number"


----------



## CalypsoP35 (Jul 24, 2006)

Last December we chartered with BVI Yacht Charters. Found them to be very helpful. It was our second charter in the BVIs. Boat was a 45' cat and was in good shape and clean. I have not heard anything good or bad about Pro Valor or Conch.


----------



## Ladyhawke2 (Dec 28, 2006)

We chartered with Conch in Tortola this past April and they were great to deal with. One of the boats we had was a 38 catamaran, which ran into an engine problem...and they were there within a couple of hours to fix it.


----------



## Saildoggie (Aug 16, 2008)

Conch has a very good reputation, I would also look at the "other" Pro Valor, right here:

Welcome to www.provalorsailing.com

I know the 2 cats very well, in fact racing with the owner on Sanctuary in the BVI's next month. 
Aristocat II is also an excellent cat, a tad bigger and in very good shape I also know her owners.


----------



## anthony11 (Aug 19, 2008)

I see to see much more discussion of chartering in the British Virgin Islands than in the US Virgin Islands. Is the sailing better there? For US citizens staying in US territory would see to be less complex. Am I missing something?


----------



## FarCry (Apr 21, 2007)

There are many more options for chartering vessels in the BVI than the USVI and vastly more destinations in reasonably close proximity to each other. As to complexity...not that difficult at all to transit between the countries, a little paperwork and a few minutes of time. I live in the USVI and prefer to spend my vacations sailing in the BVI.


----------



## XTR (Feb 28, 2007)

anthony11 said:


> I see to see much more discussion of chartering in the British Virgin Islands than in the US Virgin Islands. Is the sailing better there? For US citizens staying in US territory would see to be less complex. Am I missing something?


Yes you are, and it is really no less complex other than clearing customs in and out. TSA at Logan is worse.

1. Most of the charter companies are in BVI
2. USVI is really just St. Thomas and St. John (which is mostly a national park), 
3. BVI is Tortola, Norman, Peter, Virgin Gorda, Salt, Anegeda, Jost van ****, et al..

4. Yes, you need a passport, but other than that flying to BVI is no different than flying to any other destination

5. We won't begin to talk about the crime in St. Thomas.

_Someone here is going overboard with the dirty word filter, jebus people_


----------



## captainjay (Oct 11, 2007)

XTR said:


> Yes you are, and it is really no less complex other than clearing customs in and out. TSA at Logan is worse.
> 
> 1. Most of the charter companies are in BVI
> 2. USVI is really just St. Thomas and St. John (which is mostly a national park),
> ...


Our you kidding me? Have you ever spent any real time in St Thomas. The crime stories are ridiculous. Yes there is crime here. It is a city of 50,000 people and on any given day maybe 50,000 tourists. If you get drunk in the wrong part of town some one may rob you. This is true of any city in America. Almost all crime here is either crime of opportunity or thug on thug. As for chartering out of one or the other, you can and will likely see all the same islands one way or the other. Not spending an extra half a day or full day dealing with ferry's and or commuter planes from PR makes the USVI a good jumping off point for most people. As for the USVI's just being St Thomas and St John that's two more island with some of the most beautiful beaches you will ever see. As for St John being mostly National Park You say that like it's a bad thing.



















Jay


----------



## RealityCheck (Jun 2, 2007)

While I love BVI and do spend most of my time sailing and cove hopping, St John USVI is one of my favorite locations or I should say has several of my favorite locations. St. John has by far the most superior hiking trails in that part of the islands. As with many locations you have your typical charter boat hang outs/ moorings and many less frequented locations which I prefer. Even the more popular ones can be almost empty depending on what season and what part of the day your visiting. Leisurely swims with BIG Turtles and then taking a nice hike up a trail for a few hours then back to the boat is a nice day or as I do it many days.

You do have far more charter facilities in the BVI and most have chase boats that can get to you if you have difficulties while on charter and can often reach you in a few minutes due to multi locations where they are often staged.

Even if you do Fly into Beef Island and charter via a BVI company... you should consider visiting St. John. The only real difficulty is the customs clearance. While checking out of West End, Sophers Hole is simple and Waterleamon key USVI is only a mile away... you have to go to Cruze Bay to check in and this is a problem due to very limited mooring/ anchoring space. Some do "invade" for a day but it is not recommended. If you actually own the boat you can apply for the Local Boaters Option with the USCG and simply phone it in... which is what I do. Not as easy on a charter boat and you will probably spend a half day going to Cruz Bay to clear in... if your a US citizen, at least you don't have to clear out. Actually Cruz Bay isn't a bad place to spend some time... good shops for the ladies and good places to eat and maybe have a drink... just don't go flashing the fruit around as the local iguanas are large and will make a go for it.... really....

NOTE: While flights into Beef Island are more expensive and fewer in number... the cost of possible overnighting in St. Thomas and ferry rides to BVI and back to St Thomas at the end of your trip... could eat up almost two days of your vacation. St. Thomas does have several location worth seeing but more of them can be done on land than water. if you make several trips down... I would do at least one to St. Thomas and see the sites... maybe take the ski lift to see the harbor... fantastic views. The snow is cold so don't eat too much of it...and most contain large quantities of alcohol


----------

